# Real v. Fake Cuban - True Test



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

For you guys that are really, really good at spotting a fake Cuban from a real one.
Can you spot the real Cuban from the fake one in this photo?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I cant enlarge the pic Carlos,a tough call with my old eyes


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I cant enlarge the pic Carlos,a tough call with my old eyes


Come on.
Give it a shot.
I like the idea it can't be enlarged.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Okay,you forced my hand Carlos,the fake Cuban is reposado


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

and my second guess is the the real cuban is reposado,but how does he smoke?And hey you're the one in fraud detection right???


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> and my second guess is the the real cuban is reposado,but how does he smoke?And hey you're the one in fraud detection right???


:r 
This is a "real" test on spotting a "fake" Cuban.
The answer lies within that photo.
Best that it can't be enlarged.
The two hoods in that shot are in fact smoking a cigar each.

Hint:
The answer lies within CS.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Harp is sitting down smoking the Havana that you gave him (real) and I asked snkbyt and he was


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

the person that took the photo is "the real cuban"


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Harp is sitting down smoking the Havana that you gave him (real) and I asked snkbyt and he was


Should have banned you and Alex from this one.

Hint:
As you can see, not all wrappers on real Cubans are dark and oily.:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats true Bro,a good friend of mine is Cuban born and I did'nt know till he told me as I was gifting him some NCs.Go figure


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> For you guys that are really, really good at spotting a fake Cuban from a real one.
> Can you spot the real Cuban from the fake one in this photo?


Hey remember guys; *the Mets fan is on the right!*

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey remember guys; *the Mets fan is on the right!*
> 
> ATL


Mets fan???
AHHHHHHGH!!!!

Go Yankees!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> the person that took the photo is "the real cuban"


You sir are 100% correct!!  

"What do we have for him, Johnny??"


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't think either of you were born in Hialeah.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

So the players are figured out!

HarryCulo (Al) is the camera phone photographer.
ATLHARP (Andrew) to the left.
Yours truly (the real Cuban in the picture) to the right.

For those of you relying on this test to spot future Cubans, as evidenced by Al, Mike (Made in Dade), (real Cuban want to be as he was born in Hialeah and is American but hasn't figured that out yet), we don't always have to be rolled the same way.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> So the players are figured out!
> 
> HarryCulo (Al) is the camera phone photographer.
> ATLHARP (Andrew) to the left.
> ...


http://www.jimcarreyonline.com/soundclips/ace/laugh.wav


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey remember guys; *the Mets fan is on the right!*
> 
> ATL


Ha Ha Ha Ha !


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Carlos, aren't you also a Jet fan.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Hey Carlos, aren't you also a Jet fan.


The only "Jet" I like is the ones that fly me back and forth for my work travel.
Other than that, have no clue what you are talking about.
Only one football team in NY.
That is because one team is more like in Canada than NY.
They go by the name *B*oy *I* *L*ove *L*osing *S*uperbowls
The other team uses our Stadium and covers up the blue walls with green banners. They go by the name *J*ust *E*nd *T*he *S*eason.

Go Giants!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> The only "Jet" I like is the ones that fly me back and forth for my work travel.
> Other than that, have no clue what you are talking about.
> Only one football team in NY.
> That is because one team is more like in Canada than NY.
> ...


Well there is only one football team that actually plays in NY and it ain't the Giants.

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Well there is only one football team that actually plays in NY and it ain't the Giants.
> 
> ATL


Smart A$$!:gn 
That is a whole different "sensitive" discussion for us NJ guys.
I think the Steelers also play there.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> So the players are figured out!
> 
> HarryCulo (Al) is the camera phone photographer.
> ATLHARP (Andrew) to the left.
> ...


Hialeah,FL
Union City, New Jersey
Habana,Cuba
What do these places have in common ? All Cuban people live there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Hialeah,FL
> Union City, New Jersey
> Habana,Cuba
> What do these places have in common ? All Cuban people live there.


:r 
Listen!!!:r 
Because Cubans live there and you live there, Mike, you are not Cuban!!!
Lets go through this again (I still crack up over this and somehow, it just sounded so much better in person and drunk as we all were that day - I think this took place before you visited Vic's office and re-decorated it).:r

If Born in Cuba = Cuban
If Born in USA = American
If Born in Hialeah = Born in USA
then Born in Hialeah = American

If parents born in Cuba = Cuban parents
If born in USA = American
If born in America with Cuban parents = American of Cuban descent
Then, Bottom line:
If parents were born in Cuba and came to US to have fun at night, get the oven going, and have little future to be Mike, aka Made in Dade and Mike is born in Hialeah, Mike is American of Cuban descent.

Cojones,
Cuantas veces te lo voy a decir?
Para de comer mierda!
Oops, forgot, you don't speak Spanish.:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

That's a low blow.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Come to think of it, isn't Hialeah the northrnmost province of Cuba??


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

That's right! Thank You Al. Atleast some of us Cubans are sticking together. Ha Ha


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

SO... next you guys will be telling me that this is a fake Cuban...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> SO... next you guys will be telling me that this is a fake Cuban...


Tony Montana men.

Hey Manny, what did you tell them?
Tony, I told them what you told me to tell them. I told them I was in sanitation.
You idiot, you were suppose to tell them you were in sanitarium.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

"Fly, pelican, fly!!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> For you guys that are really, really good at spotting a fake Cuban from a real one.
> Can you spot the real Cuban from the fake one in this photo?


My guess was gonna be the guy on the right, anyway. Persons of Cuban descent tend to not have blonde hair.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

''I told ya meng, I told ya. Well you stupid f*%$ look at you now''


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> ''I told ya meng, I told ya. Well you stupid f*%$ look at you now''


Ever been to Miami?...blond hair is common now with all the mixed blood

I have seen many people who you would never think are cuban and when they talk it gives them away


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

stickman said:


> Ever been to Miami?...blond hair is common now with all the mixed blood
> 
> I have seen many people who you would never think are cuban and when they talk it gives them away


Made in dade ever been to Miami.
maybe once or twice. Ha Ha


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Made in dade ever been to Miami.
> maybe once or twice. Ha Ha


:r .....on vacation, right??


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> My guess was gonna be the guy on the right, anyway. Persons of Cuban descent tend to not have blonde hair.


Funny you mention that.
My son was blonde as can be.
We are in the Dominican Republic when he was about 1 or 2 and some Canadians went nuts when they heard us speaking Spanish by the pool.
When they asked and we told them we were Cubans, they took photos of us to prove to their friends they saw blonde, fair skinned Cubans.

Actually were a lot of blonde Cubans at one time.
We have Spanish mostly in our blood.
However, through the years, things have changed.
I was blonde myself as a child and by mid teens, hair went brown.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

[Actually were a lot of blonde Cubans at one time.
We have Spanish mostly in our blood.
However, through the years, things have changed.
I was blonde myself as a child and by mid teens, hair went brown

That's right.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nevermind.....I was going to bring up a scene from True Romance. But that was another conversation at the shop

Ron


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Funny you mention that.
> My son was blonde as can be.
> We are in the Dominican Republic when he was about 1 or 2 and some Canadians went nuts when they heard us speaking Spanish by the pool.
> When they asked and we told them we were Cubans, they took photos of us to prove to their friends they saw blonde, fair skinned Cubans.
> ...


Actually, most of the Cubans I know tend to be GREY.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

With all the recent posts on real v. fake Cubans, thought I would resurrect this one as a public service to CS.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Still mostly grey.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

So.... if a cuban girl gets breast implants does she become a fake cuban? From my calculations she would have Cuban wrapper with non-cuban filler, right??? Thus fugazi.


----------

